# Suche Wiki Markup -> HTML rendering engine



## eicon11 (13. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Renderer in Java der mir Wiki-Markup in HTML rendert.
Weiß jemand womit man das machen könnte oder hat sogar Erfahrung mit so was?

Grüsse


----------



## XHelp (13. Jun 2010)

Falls es XHTML ist, kannst du xhtmlrenderer benutzen


----------



## eicon11 (14. Jun 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Falls es XHTML ist, kannst du xhtmlrenderer benutzen



Hmm, ich hab mir die Seite angeguckt, aber da steht nichts davon das ich wiki markup rendern kann oder hab ich das überlesen ?


----------



## Black Monday (14. Jun 2010)

eicon11 hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, ich hab mir die Seite angeguckt, aber da steht nichts davon das ich wiki markup rendern kann oder hab ich das überlesen ?



Was verstehst Du denn unter Wiki-Markup?


----------



## eicon11 (14. Jun 2010)

Black Monday hat gesagt.:


> Was verstehst Du denn unter Wiki-Markup?



Also wenn man z.B. auf Wikipedia einen Eintrag schreibt dann hat man da allerlei Möglichkeiten das geschriebene zu beeinflussen

z.B. === Test ===
wird in <h3> Test </h3> gerendert.


----------



## XHelp (14. Jun 2010)

Dann lese doch nach was da genau passiert und schlate noch ein Methode dazwischen, die dir aus "=== Test ===" "<h3> Test </h3>" macht.
Ich vermute mal, dass es keinen extra renderer für pseudo-html text.
Vllt hilft dir auch folgende Seite weiter: Wiky: A Bidirectional Markup Converter


----------



## eicon11 (15. Jun 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Dann lese doch nach was da genau passiert und schlate noch ein Methode dazwischen, die dir aus "=== Test ===" "<h3> Test </h3>" macht.
> Ich vermute mal, dass es keinen extra renderer für pseudo-html text.
> Vllt hilft dir auch folgende Seite weiter: Wiky: A Bidirectional Markup Converter



Ja das ganze selber schreiben wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden weil das doch sehr viel Arbeit ist, gerade auch die LaTex sachen. 
Der Bidirectional Markup Converter hört sich aber auch ganz interessant an, wird das konvertieren dann eigentlich vom Server oder wird das JavaScript vom Client ausgeführt ?

Grüsse


----------



## eicon11 (15. Jun 2010)

Ok, steht ganz oben auf der Seite das es Clientside ist .

Bin aber trotzdem immer noch auf der Suche nach dem ganzen in Java, also falls jemand was brauchbares hat immer her!


----------

